# Pic's of past cooks!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Here are a few pic's from several past cooks.  Hopefully these will get eveyone pumped up to go cook something this weekend!

*Brisket/Sausage*

*Turkey/Ribs*

*20lb Turkey*

*Picnics*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2005)

Pics look great Larry. Thats a big freakin turkey!


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 6, 2005)

someday, I hope to be invited to and attend a Larry turkey cook .... I love those pics !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> someday, I hope to be invited to and attend a Larry turkey cook .... I love those pics !



Shawn,
       You're more than welcome anytime!  The doors always open!  That would be one heck of a trip for a turkey!  I'd have to smoke and extra one to send home with you!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 7, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":4pbndcw9]someday, I hope to be invited to and attend a Larry turkey cook .... I love those pics !



Shawn,
       You're more than welcome anytime!  The doors always open!  That would be one heck of a trip for a turkey!  I'd have to smoke and extra one to send home with you![/quote:4pbndcw9]

Hey, what am I,.....dirt?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 7, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":jmdhictl][quote="Shawn White":jmdhictl]someday, I hope to be invited to and attend a Larry turkey cook .... I love those pics !



Shawn,
       You're more than welcome anytime!  The doors always open!  That would be one heck of a trip for a turkey!  I'd have to smoke and extra one to send home with you![/quote:jmdhictl]

Hey, what am I,.....dirt?[/quote:jmdhictl]

Nick,
      Doors open for you too!  Maybe if you behave, Shawn could pick you up on the way down!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 7, 2005)

I must say, cooking a turkey that size is a little intimidating, but it sure looks perfect!  Good job!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2005)

vanstaaler said:
			
		

> *You cooked a Turkey over your ribs ?
> 
> And your still alive ?*
> 
> Looks good !!!



Yes, turkey breasts finish long before ribs do.  Therefore leaving out any reason for concern about the turkey juices on the ribs!  Don't see much room for concern anyways seeing as to the turkey was DONE to a safe temperature when I pulled it off.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2005)

Found some pics I forgot to add!  Some of you have already seen these, but for those of you who haven't her goes!  

*Pastrami & Salmon*


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2005)

Larry, when you smoked the salmon did it still have the skin on the 1 side? Pics look great!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, when you smoked the salmon did it still have the skin on the 1 side? Pics look great!



yes Nick they did.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 10, 2005)

Larry Looking good!! I like to ask how did take turkey turn out looking so good? My start out looking good than it will get a little blacker than i would like so have not tray one in some time. Now can say that my cooking skill have gotting better over the years that maybe it time to tary a new one. 


thanks for any help.
Missing link.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Welcome Missing Link!

 'bout time we go someone from Texas on this board!

(ducks for cover)

(shout's "that's a joke!")


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> Larry Looking good!! I like to ask how did take turkey turn out looking so good? My start out looking good than it will get a little blacker than i would like so have not tray one in some time. Now can say that my cooking skill have gotting better over the years that maybe it time to tary a new one.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help.
> Missing link.


Welcome aboard Link...Butt...Somethin's a missin' here..... #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="The Missing Link":2ztjdo6y]Larry Looking good!! I like to ask how did take turkey turn out looking so good? My start out looking good than it will get a little blacker than i would like so have not tray one in some time. Now can say that my cooking skill have gotting better over the years that maybe it time to tary a new one.
> 
> 
> thanks for any help.
> Missing link.


Welcome aboard Link...Butt...Somethin's a missin' here..... #-o[/quote:2ztjdo6y]

He said he was the missing link....give  em a break! 8-[


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Hence...  #-o


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 11, 2005)

I can say that i never felt more love than today thanks for welcome me I will work on use the preview before I post anything new so i don,t have any more problems.

thanks for point take out,
Missing link.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey Link you'll love it here.....a bunch of folks who love to cook and eat, just stiing around picking and grinning!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Found some pics I forgot to add!  Some of you have already seen these, but for those of you who haven't her goes!
> 
> *Pastrami & Salmon*



What was on the salmon?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I can say that i never felt more love than today thanks for welcome me I will work on use the preview before I post anything new so i don,t have any more problems.
> 
> thanks for point take out,
> Missing link.



Welcome aboard ML. If you think you feel the love now....just wait, it gets better!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was brined and then sprinkled with brown sugar and black pepper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

What was in the brine?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> What was in the brine?



Water, sugar and salt.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Missing Link said:
			
		

> I can say that i never felt more love than today thanks for welcome me I will work on use the preview before I post anything new so i don,t have any more problems.
> 
> thanks for point take out,
> Missing link.



You've had a truly deprived life then son! Welcome just the same ML. Woody


----------

